# Topics > Robotics > Gynoids >  Saya, life-like reception gynoid robot, Koba Lab., Tokyo University of Science, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Koba Lab.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robotic receptionist Saya knows 700 phrases, but will she say sayonara to human secretaries?"

by Daniel Bates 
January 11, 2009

----------


## Airicist

Japanese school tests robot teacher

Uploaded on May 13, 2009




> Students at the Kudan Elementary School in downtown Tokyo were told a special teacher would help them with their science class. 
> 
> But few expected the teacher would need three grown men to help her up to the podium or need special programming to talk. 
> 
> Saya, the substitute teacher, is a robot. 
> 
> Built by Professor Hiroshi Kobayashi of Tokyo University of Science, he says shes not meant to take away the jobs of teachers. 
> 
> [Hiroshi Kobayashi, Tokyo University Professor]: 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

SAYA life-like reception robot

Uploaded on Dec 2, 2009




> Tokyo University of Science Kobayashi Lab

----------

